# MX Leader hunters



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

A couple of very nice MX Leader frames were posted on eBay today by a seller from the Netherlands I believe. Prices are reasonable considering that they are new or very lightly used. I predict they will sell at Buy-It-Now prices.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

holy cow, amazing, my size, too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> holy cow, amazing, my size, too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The black-and-red one is identical to my Corsa .01 (color scheme, that is). Wild paint job. I like the matte black and orange one a little better, though. Maybe because I've never seen one in that paint scheme before.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*There is one for sale on Serotta site.*



tarwheel2 said:


> A couple of very nice MX Leader frames were posted on eBay today by a seller from the Netherlands I believe. Prices are reasonable considering that they are new or very lightly used. I predict they will sell at Buy-It-Now prices.


size 62 http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12610

Len


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*dammit so close*

I think I need a 61 or a 60, sniff


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Looking at the Merckx sizing chart.....*



atpjunkie said:


> I think I need a 61 or a 60, sniff


the difference is not that much. TT is exactly the same.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=117

Might be worth a look.

Len


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*have a 61 Merckx already*

I think the ST would be a tad long. since TT's are identical I'd rather have a tad more seatpost exposed than say 4"


----------

